# north and south in your country



## cachen (Feb 25, 2008)

i know a lot of countries, or states even, differentiate between the northern and southern parts. for purpose of this thread we will ignore other regional identities, like midlands, western, etc. some examples of places with northern and southern identities might be: the us, england, china, california, germany, spain, italy... and so on. a lot of place have this north/south difference in identity. 

what are the differences and stereotypes between the two where you come from?


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

South africa:

The Northern province of gauteng is the richest, most population but is like a 50th of the country's size and we also have nationalistic pride(more than south).

THe south is where some british live, drinking tea etc. and some of the 'common' people. Also cape malay live in the south, while black people are more concentrated in the north.


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

In my country there is only 1 big city in the south, and the difference between it and the north are huge. The north is cleaner and greener, but the south is more liberal and cosmpolitan.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Germany:
The north is poor and protestant while the south is rich and catholic.


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

There's no North and South in Canada...given that 80% of the land is frozen wasteland with only Inuits and mineral workers anyways...


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Somalia...well, ummm...the Northern parts has a little thing that the South lacks: Peace.

Before the war and for centuries, it was where ALL the wealth was. They do tend to be (or used to be) more liberal, and less addicted to khat and other drugs than Northerners are.

I'm from the North, BTW.


----------



## meghnarmajhi (Nov 14, 2006)

People from North Bengal have better Bengali accent then the rest of the country. I'm from the middle. Southern Bengal has the Bay of Bengal they really know how to use coconut in food. Their shrimp curry in coconut milk is awesome.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

In Brazil, in the North/Northeast people are more open, the climate is warm and the region is poorer. The Northeast is very traditional and it's basically where Brazil was 'born'.

In the South/Southeast people are a bit more closed (especially in the South) and the region is more industrialized and more cosmopolitan.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

There is a strong north and south differentiation in Switzerland. There are two reason for it. 
1st the alps. They are a big geographical barrier, only few passes and tunnels connect the parts. Climate and Weather are also different between the two parts.
2nd the language, in the northern parts people speak (mostly) German and French in the south (mostly) Italian.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Double post, due board lag.


----------



## northern italian (Sep 12, 2002)

Well, Italy is probably one of the biggest example of north-south difference, at least in Europe.

The differences of culture, mentality, climate, landscape, economy etc are often stunning, even if probably not more so big as 30 years ago.

Stereotypes, slurs and jockes between northern and southern italian have been always numerous, funny or even bad ... much more than the ossi-wessi in Germany


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

urbanfan89 said:


> There's no North and South in Canada...given that 80% of the land is frozen wasteland with only Inuits and mineral workers anyways...


So make an East-West comparison in this case!


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

The southeast of the US sometimes seems like another country to me, Canada is less alien than Texas or Louisiana.

North and south in the US teach different versions of the narrative of American history and have different versions of American culture.


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

goschio said:


> Germany:
> The north is poor and protestant while the south is rich and catholic.


I beg to differ!


----------



## rick1016 (Jan 16, 2005)

edit


----------



## EszettRocks (Oct 25, 2007)

East-West comparisons are more popular in Finland, perhaps because the north is so sparsely populated that only the reindeer and the Sami are worth mentioning. 

Anyway, the east of Finland is full of poor people with different kinds of cardiological diseases whereas the west is prosperous and succesful with good-looking and healthy people.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Two different countries.


----------



## Tbite (Feb 4, 2006)

Nigeria is a very good example. A lot of conflicts have developed as a result of the different ethnicities in the North and the South, but fortunately this has not occurred in recent times. 

The North of Nigeria predominantly consists of the Hausas and the Fulani and for most of Nigeria's history the country has been ruled by Northerners, this could perhaps explain why there has been a lot of tension between Southerners and Northerners. The Biafra Civil war which occurred for three years between 1967 - 1970 can perhaps be traced back to this. 

The Southern part of the country predominantly consists of the Igbo, the Yoruba and delta ethnicities. 

There is also a common view that the Southern part of the country contributes more to the economy of the country and should be managed according to that, but roughly speaking, the Northern part of the country is just as abundant in resources. Agriculture, Minerals such as tin, uranium etc can all be found in the north. The south of course boasts of, Crude Oil, Natural Gas and a lot of Agricultural commodities.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Federicoft said:


> Two different countries.


Europe and Africa?:shifty:

In Denmark there really isn't no difference.


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

^ Actually the extreme north and the extreme south is really quite the same here. Hicks the lot of them!

But anyway, it's more about East and West here - Jutland and Copenhagen/Zealand

People from Jutland are supposed to be provincial and jealous at Copenhagen, while people from Copenhagen are supposed to be pompous assholes too full of themselves to notice anyone or anywhere else.

In reality though, it's probably best just to differentiate between rural and urban areas.


----------



## David Noguera (Apr 17, 2007)

traPPed said:


> I found something on Mexico!
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> ...


Thats right!
but the southern states have things that the northern mates would die for...
South:
-Most beautiful beaches
-Archeological sites
-Green everywhere!! natural resources 'till you drop
-Oil.The mexican oil comes from the south

North is most desertic area...but there's more $$$,and thats what every body wants :lol:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

HOI said:


> The South East gets the most funding, all the crap London gets and we can't even get a fucking tram.


But London is a net-contributer to the rest of the UK. Not a net-receiver. The same goes for any other large dominant city. Its gets back less than what it contributes to the rest of the UK economy.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

^^ But it is only able to contribute so much because it has become dominant due to being the capital of the country with all of the political and economic power that brings, if it wasn't for the other regions of the country, London would not be anywhere near as rich it is now.


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

Nolke said:


> ^^ But actually south isn't specially arid in general terms, that's only for a quite small portion in the southeast and the central mediterranean coast. In fact the southwest and the mountains, that take up the most of the land in the southeast, could be considered more lush than the central plateau. About the architecture, I think for people who really know the south's landscape the most typical styles are actually the local varieties of baroque and renaissance architecture, despite the most significant monuments are indeed muslim. Just clarifying, nothing wrong with what you said if we're speaking about stereotypes.


Exactly Nolke, when i have posted these landscape and achitecture, they are based about stereotypes, of course.


----------



## BaRrZaKh (Jul 15, 2007)

IRaN

North:















































South:


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

+SPAIN+


SOUTH:

Tabernas desert (Almería). Here, Spaghetti Westerns were filmed.








Pic by kalipedia.com

NORTH:

Covadonga (Asturias).









Pic by Carlosxblanco.blogia.com


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Jonesy55 said:


> ^^ But it is only able to contribute so much because it has become dominant due to being the capital of the country with all of the political and economic power that brings, if it wasn't for the other regions of the country, London would not be anywhere near as rich it is now.


Thats a ridiculous statement to make, in order to justify why other areas don't contribute as much towards the UK economy as London does. This way you can even mock other cites like Paris, Madrid, Mexico City, Bangkok etc etc. 

But the fact of the matter is that other areas need London as much, if not more, than London needs them. Heck, all the areas of all the countries in the world are dependant upon each other! At the end of the day, London is a net-contributer, not a net-reciever and it is the only truly global city that the UK has. 

Contributing 20% towards the UK economy, which rises to 30% if you include the whole Metropolitan area. Still, none of this is appreciated by the rest of the UK. Instead people mock or hate London. Which is totally absurd IMHO. It just pisses me off! 

On top of that, Londoners don't even make any fuss over contributing so much towards the UK economy! When other people in their positions would. Like for example, Karachi contributes 25% towards Pakistan's economy, and Karachiites make such a huge fuss over it! They chant the figure of "65% GDP" when that's just the figure for the tax revenue. Owning to the fact that it has the only 2 International ports of the country and the fact that most of the HQ's of International companies are located there. Who pay the tax! 

London is the economic engine of the country! Its about time Londoners started making a hue and cry over contributing so much towards the UK economy!


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

BaRrZaKh said:


> IRaN
> 
> North:
> 
> ...


i love the Caspian Sea!!


----------

